

PVS-Studio: re-check the LLVM project - Tatyanazaxarova
http://llvm.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=12357

======
AndreyKarpov
First part "PVS-Studio vs Clang": <http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0108/>

